# strait flex



## msd (Apr 10, 2011)

has anyone tried the os 400 strait flex 90 bead if so how does it compare to no coat 90 bead.


----------



## Cmoe (Apr 8, 2011)

*Os 400*



msd said:


> has anyone tried the os 400 strait flex 90 bead if so how does it compare to no coat 90 bead.


The OS 400 is very similar to the no-coat. The no-coat is a little more rigid but like all the no-coat products, the paper is saturated with latex and the perforations are quite lacking. The OS however has a perfect diamond perf and the front side of the paper is treated only leaving the pores of the paper on the backside untouched and much more absorbant to the mud and glue. The nose of the OS 400 has a coating of poly over it which protects it from your knife during the finishing process. It also comes in an OS 300. One last thing, the inside of the 90 has a hot melt bead the length of the product which is the same material that golf balls are made of. The fill and finisish are almost identical.


----------

